# Help with Time and Date Function



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought I'd check here first before calling Kindle CS -- After I downloaded and installed the new firmware update, I've noticed that my time and date functions on the Kindle are wrong (it's definitely not 11:45 pm Wed, Jan 07, 1970). 

I'm not in an area with Whispernet (I downloaded the update to my computer and transferred it to the K with USB) and probably won't be for a couple of months. 

Does anyone know if there's a way to reset the time/date function (shown in Settings) without using Whispernet? 

It's not a big problem, but I do use the time (alt T) function quite often and miss being able to keep track while I'm reading. 

Thanks in advance for help and suggestions.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

time for vacation in you favorite WN land.
good luck
Sylvia


as this could happen to me i would like to know how too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sylvia's right. . . as far as I know you need to be able to talk to Whispernet to get the time updated.  I find it a little strange that the the software update reverted it to 1970 but, oh well.  It might be worth calling CS to see if there's any way you can set it via the software. . .but they're probably going to tell you 'no'.  Sorry!

Ann


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Just as a matter of interest, time in the Linux/Unix world (like a Kindle) is stored as a big integer number, that is,  number of seconds elapsed since 00:00:00 on January 1, 1970, Coordinated Universal Time (UTC).  It is actually very handy to use, and convenient when computing elapsed times, etc.  

The clock probably starts running when the Kindle is started up for the first time (maybe also after a reset).  It gets synced with 'real' time via Whispernet.  It would have been nice if they had provided a way to set the time, for those without Whispernet access.  However, I never look at the time on the Kindle - I wear a watch, and we have clocks all over the house, and when I'm at the pc, there is a clock at the lower right of the screen.  It's actually pretty hard to NOT know what time it is around my house!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's interesting to know Susan. . .I wonder if the K2 will require WN as well to find the right time.  I have heard that the time shows all the time (ha ha) -- or maybe just on the home page . . . .someone who's getting K2 can verify that for us next week.  But my point is, I'd be annoyed at having it always show midnight on 1-1-70.  With K1 it's just that when you ask for the time it's be wrong if you haven't been on WN. . . .

Relatively minor in the grand scheme of things, of course. . . . but if you can hook it to your computer you'd think there'd be a way to at least sync it with your computer time. . . .

Ann


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

I called CS - they had me try WN (even though I'm not in a reception area) because I do get Verizon wireless connection here for my computer ... didn't work for Kindle :-( 

Looks like Cynnau will be out-of-sync (stuck in 1970) until my husband or I have a reason to venture into WNland.

Thanks everyone for the information on this ... at least I know where the 1970 date is coming from.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I have heard that the time shows all the time (ha ha) -- or maybe just on the home page . . . .
> Ann


On original K the time/date appear on the top of the Settings page, in addition to getting the time to display when you press Alt T.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> On original K the time/date appear on the top of the Settings page, in addition to getting the time to display when you press Alt T.


Right, but not always, on every screen; only if you ask for it. I'd heard -- <rumor alert> that on K2 the time always showed on the screen somewhere. But it is entirely possible that I read it wrong or misunderstood what I read.

Ann


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I purchased K1 and started it up in Alaska had a wonderful time. traveled to California and Oregon. I got to try WN. the time set for CA and OR. My poor Kindle froze a couple times with WN.  When I got back to Alaska I did not notice right away but the time is back on par. Did it sync with Computer USB? I don't know. my kindle has not froze again either. will that be a problem? (I will be sure to have paper clip this time)

Sylvia


----------

